# Took Vac last week and just trapped.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

13 beavers, 1 otter, 2 raccoons, 1 muskrat, & 2 possums.









My best 2 yet 54 & 43 pounders.
























And my sons first otter. 








Here is a stud otter I took a few weeks back to. 28.6 pounds 51" long.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow looks like a great week! Are you putting all of that fur up yourself?


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yup goin to start on the beavers tonight. Got to get the freezer cleaned out. I picked up 3 new beaver spots this week. Goin to set on them Saturday morning.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

This is my first full season trapping. Right know I am at 25 raccoon, 17 beaver, my otter and my sons otter, 3 muskrats, 3 gray fox, 1 skunk, & 19 possums.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Catch---brings back alot of memories----Nice otter---they avg over $100 at the last sale--------Thanks for sharing-----------------sb*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice bunch of fur Skinner---I dont trap beaver till the end of March.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice trapping...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job, hope your success continues.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrtas on your catches!


----------



## Bluemoonfox (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like a great week to take vacation! Congratz!!


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome pics.....otter is cool!!!!! Beaver season here pretty much over...not as prime but I do hav few more weeks....nice job!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

congrats. on your season, I think you and your son make a great team.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Glad to see a Father/ Son team doing so well. Congrats on all the fur!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now thats a hell of a way to spend vaca time

but you got some work to do skinning them now,oh well still worth the vaca time


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It was a fun week. I thank I'll take the same week off next year. All r skinned and put up drying now. Ready to pull some more this weekend.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

A few more from this past weekend. 3 beavers 2 rats. And I got another beaver today. That is # 21. And I got my first ever coyote took him in a snare.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the pics of the back of the truck...u can see how the mess occurs more as the season progresses...lol...I try really hard to stay organized and clutter free,but it never happens....

Awesome pics,thanks for sharing...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing your trapline-------looks like you do a good job on handling your furs--congrats on the fine job---sb*


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Season ends the 28 on land. Beaver lasts teal Match 31. 

Yup I tried to keep the truck clean but it never happens. I clean it one week and by the weekend it's a mass again. 

I just started putting up fur this season but I have learned quick. I love working beaver. I timed it last night and I skinned a 43 pound beaver in 14 mins. Goin to time me tonight fleshing it and boarding it. Had to much goin on to get it boarded last night. Got 3 layed out today to flesh and board tonight.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Beaver # 22


----------

